# Ohio woman hits jackpot with LeBron James pendant



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> AKRON, Ohio (AP) -- An Ohio woman who paid $5 at a yard sale for a LeBron James pendant she thought was costume jewelry has found out it's worth nearly $10,000.
> 
> Twenty-year-old Vaneisha Robinson says she used to wear the basketball jersey-shaped pendant to high school when she didn't know its value. Then she had it appraised.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/basketball/nba/07/15/lebron.pendant.ap/index.html


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.basketballforum.com/ever...finds-out-lebron-pendant-worth-thousands.html


----------

